# The New Boy! He needs a name



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

This horse was given to me by a family member.. He has not been ridden in 2 or 3 years so he's out of shape and needs to get back into work but he seems to be pretty level-headed. He's a 6 year old Paso Fino / Quarter Horse cross. 























































So any name ideas? :] Also, I don't particularly understand color genetics but I was wondering if he's just a chestnut or if the "dorsal stripe" (not sure if its a true stripe or not because it doesn't go all the way up) means maybe he's more of a red dun? I don't know his parentage and he's not registered. 
Any comments on his conformation are welcome, as well. (But tell me how that affects him in terms of movement, soundness, etc). I realize they aren't the best confo pics, I'll get more for a proper critique. :]


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Gee, from what I can see he's put together really well and has the really beautiful face that Pasos have. As for naming him, you would be best to wait a little and see what kind of personality he has, wouldn't you?

I have always liked "Lil Brother" or just "Brother"


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very very pretty guy!! Congrats on your new horse!! Love his color!!


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you both! I've always liked "Brother" as well haha. I think its cute. :] I don't think my husband would like it, though. He's difficult to please! However this guys nickname might be Brother until we decide on a name for him!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Definetly a red dun  He's very cute, and his conformation seems nice, though a little toed out in the hind, but that could just be how he's standing. I like the name Flynn for him (it means red-headed).


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks, sixlets!  I see what you mean about being toed out, I will definitely look for that in person when I go see him tomorrow. I like Flynn as well, that's very cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

For some reson the name Tanner came to mind? I guess because of his color?


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha that name actually popped into my head earlier today! I've always loved the name Tanner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Cali said:


> Haha that name actually popped into my head earlier today! I've always loved the name Tanner.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like thats a sign!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

He's a cutie!....Looks like a Scout to me haha


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

What is the name he came with?


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

He came with "pueblo," and I hate it. Lol.
Just noticed today that he has barring on his legs, so cool! Haha I've never had a dun before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

He looks like a Flash to me, but I also like Flynn, as suggested bysixlets.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I like Tanner.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Spirit
I think he reminds me of the horse spirit off "Spirit stallion of the cimmaron "


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Driven? maybe


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Keep names coming guys! 
my husband is annoyingly picky, he doesn't like the name tanner.  I thought it fit him..
So far he likes Flash, Ace, and he's trying very hard to convince me that "Shoes" is the perfect name (my other horses name is Sox- I didn't name him).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrackerJackson (Mar 10, 2011)

*Name*

Hehe, he looks like my friend's old horse 'Cody'

I've always ended up suggesting people name duns 'state names' like Dakota, Arizona, or Tex...

He could make a very cute Primo


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

He is very very pretty for some reason Jake popped into my head.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He looks a LOT like my friend's old horse Sunny


----------



## CrackerJackson (Mar 10, 2011)

*Wait, just got this idea*

My friend at college Russell is from South Africa and just suggested Augustus hahaha


I was thinking about it, then thought up "Artie" or "Artemis"

My friend's horse is "Condor", ....theres also Sambucco, Wellfleet, and a GORG hunter horse on our circuit is "Guapo"


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Still no name, haha. Maybe something will come to me once I start doing some work with him. I've just been making friends so far. He's been contained in a paddock, but since he has been doing so well I am going to open him up to the 30 acres today I think. I've been ringing a big bell at the barn every time I feed him, so hopefully he's made the connection and he won't be nearly impossible to find!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ManeTailz (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmm what a lovely little cutie! I would second that phantoncolt18, looks like a scout to me too.


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Hmm we are stuck deciding between "Flash" and "Scout."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

His cute! I love his face! To me he looks like:

- Memphis.. thats what he looks like to me! i like this one.

- He could even pull off a name like Clarke 
(haha his comp name could be up up and away!) 

- Toy

- Trixta

- or something simple like Woody or Robbie.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Levi is cute for him too..


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Wrigley
Cherry


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He sure is a cutie, but w/a serious side, too! I vote for Scout & I hope you have as much fun w/your Paso as I have w/mine~(She loves to jump).


----------



## ManeTailz (Mar 12, 2011)

Scout and Flash both sound great for this little character!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

yay glad you liked my name suggestion haha =D


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd name him Scout, Trooper, or maybe a Star Wars name. Of course, I am a real fan of the original Star Wars so...


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions! We've decided on "Scout."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

